# Ariens headlight update



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

One of the common complaints about the current headlight assembly in the newest dash panel is how the halogen bulb can blind the operator. This past fall when at my local dealer I noticed there was a decal on the top of the light assembly to aid in blocking the light. Ariens must have made a 
mid season update because now the decal has been replaced with a smoked section built into the lens. It works quite well. Maybe if you contact Ariens they'll send you updated assembly. If not you could always order one yourself. Here is the new part# 04812300.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Yes sir. See the 40 second mark of my video.






Sorry, I did not see your was "smoked" Nice feature. Thanks!


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Great video liftoff. Nice touch with the taillights.


----------

